# YIKES! Most stressful whelp ever!



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank god everyone is OK! Sounds like your finance is getting the proper care and treatment, and the pups are all doing well too. whew!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh my! Hopefully everything is behind now and good things are to come! Best wishes to Bruce and Journey's litter looks wonderful!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

And I bet you thought Journey's second delivery was going to be a piece of cake. Funny how fate seems to have a warped sense of humor. Relieved that everyone is doing fine. Whew!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow what a horrible turn of events! I'm so glad Bruce is going okay and all went well with Journey and the pups. Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

So relieved that Bruce got good and speedy care and we wish him a speedy recovery as he cuddles puppies. Most important thing though is that you also look after yourself, as much as you can. What wonderful friends and family you have.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Today:


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

oh my, they are so beautiful! 
congrats!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Mama looks a little tired but very content. The birth and nursing process just never ceases to be an amazing miracle does it. Are they big babies?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of today...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry your fiance had a heart attack. My dad had one in october last year and he was very well taken care of, he has now 100% recovered. I wish the same for your fiance.

Congrats on your beautiful puppies, they sure look fat and healthy !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh good heavens, I have no words! Except thank God you walked into the kitchen when you did and got 911 called, and that Bruce could get to the heart centre so promptly after the local hospital decided to transfer him! And I also give thanks for your Journey coming through so well and for her beautiful healthy puppies.

That was fast work on the stents and angioplasty and wonderful they found Bruce is strong enough to come back to your local hospital on such short order.

My head is just spinning from this. Cannot even *begin* to imagine yours, PLUS the exhaustion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so exhausted, I cannot put it into words. But so thankful for the outcomes of that CRAZY day!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So glad Bruce is ok!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

xoxoxox Me too! xoxoxo


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad Bruce is ok. It was a good thing you were up with Journey! 

The puppies look fabulous.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! That was way too dramatic! Hope Bruce will soon be back home with you, the family and the PUPPIES.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh goodness I am sooooo glad everything is going to be ok with Bruce!!! How nerve wracking for you! I am soooo glad you had such a support group to help. And I think I saw my puppy! Its that one......and that one..... and that one!!!!! oh and I think that one!!! LOL  Hugs and kisses all around!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it sounds like 'Murphy' wanted to be there but your 'Guardian Angel' kicked him out!!!! Bruce is going to be fine & the pups are fat & healthy, couldn't ask for a better ending!!!
Now we get 8 weeks of adorable baby pics!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Cheri! That is unbelievable! what a stressful ordeal! I am so glad that all turned out well and that Bruce is doing well enough to be back at the local hospital. Wow, I can hardly take it in, and I cannot imagine what it must have been like for you that night, with so much going on at once!

Journey looks like a wonderful mother and the puppies are gorgeous! Is it just me or are they actually all quite large?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my heavens!!! You are a stronger woman than I to endure this weekend's events as well as you have. So very glad to hear that Bruce is doing so well and that he has received stellar medical care. And what a support team you have to step in so effortlessly and carry on with Journey.

Wow! I hope you get some rest soon and everyone in your household gets back to normal soon.

Journey's little brood certainly is adorable! It sure will be fun to watch her and Daddy Quincy raise them. I only wish I were in a position to have one of the girls for myself........someday, maybe.

Rest well. You deserve it.

Cathy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They were all around 400 grams at birth. 454 is a pound. So they are a good sized group. And omg...so precious!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't imagine the stress you've been under since Friday Cherie. Deb posted some fabulous photos but have been waiting for an update on Bruce. So glad he us back in your hospital tomorrow. Mama came through again with a beautiful litter of gorgeous healthy pups. Thank heavens that the family and Deb were right there when you needed them. Hugs to all


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Glad to see the new pups, but, damn, really sorry to hear about your fiancé. Thank God he got help in time. So scary!! The pups are going to be fine, my impression of you so far is that you'll treat them like royalty. I'm gonna put all of my good vibes towards Bruce. I hope he's feeling better soon.
MULLY


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just shows how important a good support network is! So glad Bruce, Mum and Pups are all doing well - have you managed to get any sleep yet?!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Dang, talk about timing! Glad everyone is okay. The little grubs look wonderful! Can't wait to watch them develop into fluff-pups!

--Q


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so glad everybody is ok When it rains, it pours, huh? 

beautiful babies and mama 

My mom had a heart attack in April and today she is more fit than she was before she had the heart attack, and she is 89! I hope you find that encouraging. 

Good luck with everything.

pr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The pups are growing before my eyes. They are round and nicely filled out. Journey looks amazing and when she rarely leaves them to go potty, she is strutting around, pretty darned pleased with herself.

Bruce is supposed to be coming back to our local hospital today and possibly home tomorrow. He is doing really well after his angioplasty and having the stents put in. And his spirits are phenomenal! He is a special man, and me and the world are blessed he is still with us!

No sleep yet. I did not know it was even possible to be this exhausted! When Bruce is home (he is a voracious reader) he will be able to sit in the office and read and keep an eye on the babies and I will sleep through the day.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bruce had angioplasty and three stents put in place this morning


Good for him, Cherie. I've been there, done that. It's like wavering on the very edge of death and somebody grabbing your hand to pull you back. It's that close! Now? He'll be a whole new man.

Sooo good for him! Who cares about the dogs, eh?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope Bruce is back to his old self soon! What an ordeal! Those babies are beyond cute, that little cream one is a rotund little thing! May things settle down now and get back to a new normal!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bruce had a setback this morning. They were doing an ultrasound to do last minute checks before sending him back to our hospital and his heart rate was spiking to 192 bpm, so they are keeping him in the city at least one more day to observe.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that, Cherie! Sending positive vibes to Bruce and you!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Good grief, that is beyond stressful..!!!! 

The pups and Journey are delicious, but I'm keeping Bruce firmly in my thoughts and prayers - here's hoping he is back with you soon and this little spike is just a blip.

Mega-hugs!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Cherie, I haven't read the whole thread but I do hope all will work out for you. That is stress that no one deserves..health vibes for you fiance.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my! What crazy events. I hope Bruce gets better soon. I'm sure that was absolutely terrifying for both of you. The puppies are absolutely darling! I just keep looking at their pictures over and over and over!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah honey, so sorry to hear that news. Hoping only good things from here on. Hugs,


----------



## wendyk (Oct 31, 2014)

amazing pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bruce had a setback this morning. They were doing an ultrasound to do last minute checks before sending him back to our hospital and his heart rate was spiking to 192 bpm, so they are keeping him in the city at least one more day to observe.


Sorry to hear this part, but better safe than sorry. I hope he has a good night and gets back closer to home asap.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bruce had a setback this morning. They were doing an ultrasound to do last minute checks before sending him back to our hospital and his heart rate was spiking to 192 bpm, so they are keeping him in the city at least one more day to observe.


He couldn't possibly be in a better place for all that, eh? 
Just reminding you of that...

All the best. :amen:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Frank. My brain knows it, but my heart wants him closer to home. I spoke to his nurse today and they are happy with his progress over the course of the day. So fingers crossed for his return to the Mount Forest hospital tomorrow!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Putting you and Bruce in my prayers.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts and wishes to Bruce so he can be home quickly to enjoy the precious new babies!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful! And I'm glad your partner is on the mend, how scary!


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Speedy recovery to Bruce. And for you Cherie, sit down and have a glass of wine. It will all be good.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bruce is on his way home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He should be here within the next 1/2 hour! I can barely wait and am so excited he will finally get to snuggle babies!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I am awwwwwwing all over the place  sooooo sweet! I am so sorry about your fiancé. He is in my prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Cherie,

Great news about Bruce! I am certain that there is no better medicine for him than being home with you and a big pile of poodle puppies!

Best wishees for his continued recovery.

Viking Queen


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is awesome news. Puppy love will be great medicine for Bruce, no doubt about it!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So glad he's on the way home and life can return to normal; thinking of you


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

O Happy Day!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Brilliant news! Here's to a steady recovery, surrounded by happy puppies!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful news Cherie. So happy Bruce is on his way back to you for TLC. He will recover faster in your care. Your new babies are beautiful and so glad Mum is back to her gorgeous self. Hugs to all


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Now that Bruce is home (Yay!) I hope you will be able to name the puppies. I have a feeling Bruce contributed "John Deere", now Pericles, to the last litter. I just loved that name. Hope he heals quickly with the help of all that puppy and human love around him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is home and settled and doing well! He got to meet the furbabies and of course is nuts about them. Journey was pretty pleased to show her kids off to Daddy....


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I suppose a name with 'panic' or 'ambulance' or 'angioplasty' would be out of the question, eh? 

But Arreau's Forever Heart would fit in nicely.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Frank...you are right on track! This litter is going to be all heart names...Arreau's Heart of Gold Arreau's Closer To The Heart, etc. Great minds think alike! xo


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So glad things are working out!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bruce looks pretty darn good and yes the theme for that litter was ordained by Friday's events!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What wonderful news and wonderful pictures of a man and his girl Journey! Brings tears to the eyes thinking of her showing him the new babies and rejoicing that Daddys home!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Gosh! I got a little 'teary' (happy tears!) seeing these pics and reading that you will be calling this your 'heart litter'.................
Blessings to you all!!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so happy for you Cherie! The photos of Bruce with Journey and pups are beautiful. He is looking well, thankfully!

The "Heart" litter - how fitting!!! <3


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Love the pictures of Bruce and Journey! I am glad he is home and Journey and her puppies are happy and healthy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Checking in to see if all is still going well. I am sure poodle kisses are helping Bruce heal. Can hardly wait for an update, but suspect you are still very busy with all this weeks excitement.

Hope all is going well, Cherie.

Cathy and Iris


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Things are going great. Bruce is doing quite well and following Doctor's orders like a trooper. The babes are one week old today and are so sweet. They are trying to be mobile and are getting vocal. I'll post today's video to youtube and post the link in a new thread. Thanks you for asking.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! I just found this! 

What a roller coaster ride you've been on!

I am so glad Bruce is home (Bruce is actually a name I've been saving for a special pup someday. Now I have to win the lottery soon and get one of those pups!!!)

I wanna a Sweetheart pup named Bruce! 

I pray everything now goes as planned with happy healthy everybodies.


----------



## wendyk (Oct 31, 2014)

So glad things are going better! Maybe now u can relax! beautiful babies!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Cherie, I love those photos of him meeting Journey's sweet puppies for the first time. Bruce does look really good. Congratulations on all counts .


----------



## CoffeeN'Cream (Sep 14, 2015)

I am very glad Bruce is doing well and so are mom and babies.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> I am so glad Bruce is ok. It was a good thing you were up with Journey!
> 
> The puppies look fabulous.
> 
> Wishing you the best.


Why were you okay with this breeding? but don't like the fact that Dior has puppies on the way... Just curious


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

diorthebaddest said:


> Why were you okay with this breeding? but don't like the fact that Dior has puppies on the way... Just curious


This breeder is experienced and has papered, fully health tested, titled, purebred dogs. She does a great job of raising her puppies and as you can see she works with other good breeders. She is a great example as a breeder.
One day I would love to own an Arreau poodle!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Arreau is internationally celebrated, and rightfully so. There is no comparison.


----------

